# Musical slideshow of my yard display.....



## bozz (Sep 27, 2006)

Got my big H. House up with some new pics of our yard here.October fun 2007 remix by Bozz-7 - Photobucket


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Nice display there.....loved the show!


----------



## bozz (Sep 27, 2006)

Just updated with colorful costumes from the big night, try to pick your favorite one.October fun 2007 remix by Bozz-7 - Photobucket


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Excellent


----------



## hauntedyard (Oct 9, 2005)

I Love the slide show, great job
I have never seen that haunted house inflatable, when and where did you get that? if you don't mind me asking

Tim


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

looks like you had a great turnout! Lots of interesting costumes... the kid in the transformer costume stands out in my mind.


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Enjoyed the show, looks great.


----------



## bozz (Sep 27, 2006)

hauntedyard said:


> I Love the slide show, great job
> I have never seen that haunted house inflatable, when and where did you get that? if you don't mind me asking
> 
> Tim


Thanks you all, the house I got last year at Sam's club for $ 200 , its been a huge hit and a big draw, attracts a lot of attention and can be seen a long ways. I'm sure if we did not have that house we would not get the #'s that we get,its been by far the single best investment we made, e-bay has them, Walmart did have them but sold out and so did Buyinflatables.com but they made have sold out too. There are others and I may expand on it. It really our pride and joy. Yeah I liked the transformer dude and wonder woman was a ittle hottie if only I was 10 again....lol.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I bet that is the hit of the neighborhood. I have seen how much kids love those inflatable haunted houses.

I wish I had pics of some of the kids that came to my house. There were some really good costumes this year.


----------



## bozz (Sep 27, 2006)

Haunted Bayou said:


> I bet that is the hit of the neighborhood. I have seen how much kids love those inflatable haunted houses.
> 
> I wish I had pics of some of the kids that came to my house. There were some really good costumes this year.


Yeah they went nuts again over it, it has strobes and sounds effects, some where still scared even in the daylight, last year it was dark so I did not get many good costume pics with only 1 camera and the flash ruin most, so this year I was prepared with 2 video camera's set up at the entrance to get costumes and with the added daylight pics should turn out good, then I took snaps off the video, worked great. I heard the reason there was not a DST time change was because the candy companies lobby to not change it so they could sell more candy thus more TOT's and I really think it worked !


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

nice set up


----------

